
Making our B2B SaaS product free during Covid-19 response - gomox
https://blog.invgate.com/our-products-for-free-for-your-covid-19-response-plan
======
gomox
Hey everyone!

InvGate is a company that makes SaaS for service departments in companies
(mainly IT, but also HR, Facilities, Maintenance, etc). We are an 100-ish
headcount company based in Argentina. We develop a cross department ticketing
system that allows teams to keep track of requests and handle workflows,
approvals, as well as IT Asset Management software to manage IT infrastructure
(think ServiceNow for SMEs).

We are a profitable bootstrapped company. Because of the COVID-19 pandemic, we
are making everything in our arsenal varying degrees of free to help
organizations deal with their COVID-19 efforts.

* For existing customers, we are making additional licenses free during 90 days (i.e. the "anti price gouge") so that they can deal with workload surges

* For any company, we are giving away our Service Desk offering (a request tracking / workflow tool) for 120 days, plus ad-hoc tutorials and full support to allow companies to stand up contingency services easily and for free.

* For companies that work directly on pandemic response, we are making all of our product/service portfolio available for free for at least 6 months.

If you know anyone that can benefit from this program, please point them our
way or let me know (email is gonzalo@). Thanks!

